# The power of the .50



## Tgace (Jun 16, 2005)

I have an interesting video clip. As its kinda graphic, Im not certain how it will be recieved here. I wont directly link it, but we can discuss it. Go to my webpage link below and check the media section.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 16, 2005)

when I clicked on your link this is what I got.

The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. Visit our help area for more information.


V/R

Rick


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2005)

Dude...your link is "temporary unavailable..."


----------



## Tgace (Jun 16, 2005)

Too many people looked at it I guess. Have to try again in an hour. Sorry. Its a free site.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 16, 2005)

For those who cant wait, go to...

http://www.thedonovan.com/archives/cat_global_war_on_terror_gwot.html

Look for the "Bad day in the hood" entry and navigate from there.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 16, 2005)

Now my sites back up too...


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow....


----------



## Tgace (Jun 16, 2005)

Kaa-booommmmm!!!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 16, 2005)

That is what you call a bad day if you are on the wrong end.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Tgace (Jun 16, 2005)

So much for the "You cant use a .50 cal on individual troops" myth. That one still floats around even in some military circles.


----------



## RBaddorf (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 17, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> I have an interesting video clip. As its kinda graphic, Im not certain how it will be recieved here. I wont directly link it, but we can discuss it. Go to my webpage link below and check the media section.


They look like watermelons exploding.  I wonder why they chose to film.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> They look like watermelons exploding.  I wonder why they chose to film.


At first I wasn't totally sure what they were shooting at... no, they certianly weren't watermelons... you can see from one shot the skull and spinal column goes flying along with other pieces of viscera and meat. On the last one it looked like a large rodent or something of the sort. The video's name is Counter Sniping in Afganistan. 
So it's a .50 caliber sniper rifle then. Barrett I presume. I recall reading Marcinko's account of the S.E.A.L.'s and how they nick-named the shooters of those weapons "God" because they could reach out and touch someone without being seen. 
Yeah, hit your target and there's no question that it's down. 
Neat.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 17, 2005)

Well that's certainly an effective method of dealing with a problem.  I once knew a guy who was a former army sniper who said that a lot of guys referred to them as the AT&T guys.  "AT&T?" "Yeah, AT&T, 'reach out and touch somebody"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Well that's certainly an effective method of dealing with a problem.  I once knew a guy who was a former army sniper who said that a lot of guys referred to them as the AT&T guys.  "AT&T?" "Yeah, AT&T, 'reach out and touch somebody"


Ah okay that's where that part comes from... forgive me I was mixing metaphors and their sources.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow. Probably not a lot of "wounded" on the receiving end of that thing.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 17, 2005)

Now that is impressively disturbing. It's a shame it is so COOL!


----------



## James Patrick (Jun 18, 2005)

Not to be wimpy, but those ARE people on the receiving end of the .50 cal. It may be awe-striking to see the damage it can do, and academic discussion here is good, but lets be careful that we are respecting life, huh? They may be terrorists and it may be war, but they are human lives and perhaps we should err on the side of somberness here.

James


----------



## Tgace (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/m107.htm



> The .50 caliber Barrett Model 82A1/XM107 produces modest recoil energy. The weapon operating mechanism combined with an efficient muzzle brake reduce recoil energy to about 36 foot-pounds. The 25mm XM109 fires ammunition with essentially the same impulse as .50 caliber ammunition. However, the 25mm launches a much heavier projectile and uses much less propellant. The small amount of propellant limits the muzzle brake effects. The recoil energy of the XM109 exceeds 60 foot pounds. The suppressed version of the Model 82A1/XM107 produces significantly greater recoil energy than the muzzle brake variant of the 82A1/XM107, and is also a good candidate for recoil reduction efforts.
> 
> According to Operation Iraqi Freedom PEO Soldier Lessons Learned [LTC Jim Smith 15 May 2003] "The Barrett 50 cal Sniper Rifle may have been the most useful piece of equipment for the urban fight  especially for our light fighters. The XM107 was used to engage both vehicular and personnel targets out to 1400 meters. Soldiers not only appreciated the range and accuracy but also the target effect. Leaders and scouts viewed the effect of the 50 cal round as a combat multiplier due to the psychological impact on other combatants that viewed the destruction of the target.
> 
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2005)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> Not to be wimpy, but those ARE people on the receiving end of the .50 cal. It may be awe-striking to see the damage it can do, and academic discussion here is good, but lets be careful that we are respecting life, huh? They may be terrorists and it may be war, but they are human lives and perhaps we should err on the side of somberness here.
> 
> James


Not to sound like a 8 yr old... but I'll be somber if they'll be somber for the people they are killing on a daily basis. As you said it is war in war people die by whatever weapons are brought to bear upon them. The idea and intent is to get rid of the enemy in as quick and as effective method as possible. 
This weapon is obvious fired from an extreme distance to targets well hidden and that they are bringing their weapons to bear upon our troops. Note the title of the video clip... "_Counter_-sniper".
I see and respect your view that these are fellow human beings. Problem is that they don't share your respect and view point. Given the opportunity they will kill as many as they can. 
Thus they are a threat to those who are civilized enough to know that while killing is wrong... it is ... sometimes necessary.


----------



## Adept (Jun 18, 2005)

C'mon guys, lets keep this out of the study.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> C'mon guys, lets keep this out of the study.


:asian: ah... you're right... I shall cease... :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 18, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Not to sound like a 8 yr old... but I'll be somber if they'll be somber for the people they are killing on a daily basis. As you said it is war in war people die by whatever weapons are brought to bear upon them. The idea and intent is to get rid of the enemy in as quick and as effective method as possible.
> This weapon is obvious fired from an extreme distance to targets well hidden and that they are bringing their weapons to bear upon our troops. Note the title of the video clip... "_Counter_-sniper".
> I see and respect your view that these are fellow human beings. Problem is that they don't share your respect and view point. Given the opportunity they will kill as many as they can.
> Thus they are a threat to those who are civilized enough to know that while killing is wrong... it is ... sometimes necessary.



I'll back James up here. 

I know that he isn't saying that they didn't deserve it. But....that is someones head for crying out loud. Taking a "that was the coolest" attitude is probably inappropriate. I can understand it coming from a soldier who is actually there, where dehumanization of th enemy is what is nessecary to fight and kill. But if your not there, then you have no excuse in my opinion. Stooping to the level of others who would rejoice if they killed us the same way is not an excuse either.

I don't mind being awed by the destruction or discussing it academically, but come on guys....

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey. All you guys.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 18, 2005)

*About the**M82A1*

*Field Stripping**the M82A1*

*Cutaway of the M82A1*


----------



## Tgace (Jun 18, 2005)

Where whould we be without Mr.Browning?? :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I'll back James up here.
> 
> I know that he isn't saying that they didn't deserve it. But....that is someones head for crying out loud. Taking a "that was the coolest" attitude is probably inappropriate. I can understand it coming from a soldier who is actually there, where dehumanization of th enemy is what is nessecary to fight and kill. But if your not there, then you have no excuse in my opinion. Stooping to the level of others who would rejoice if they killed us the same way is not an excuse either.
> 
> ...


Well since this media format is difficult to ascertain one's true tonal inflections I will say this and hopefully the topic will revert back to the weapon itself. 
I wasn't rejoicing at the loss of a human being, I never do. As far as dehumanization of the enemy... don't you think they do a better job than we do by their actions? 

Ennyway... it's an awesome gun and aptly suited for it's designed purpose. I've heard of these weapons being able to penetrate engine blocks, cinderblock walls and other barriers that would under other calibers deflect the round.  I suppose that it is what this particular model was designed for.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 18, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well since this media format is difficult to ascertain one's true tonal inflections I will say this and hopefully the topic will revert back to the weapon itself.
> I wasn't rejoicing at the loss of a human being, I never do. As far as dehumanization of the enemy... don't you think they do a better job than we do by their actions?



Yes...I agree that they do a much better job of that then we do. Also, I am not even faulting a soldier for doing it on the battlefield...as they are doing what they have too to enable them psychologically to fight the war. When My friends called me on satallite, they had a lot of battle stories involving the "rag heads." I didn't and don't fault them for that, as they are on the battlefield. However, now that most of these guys I worked with are back, they all take a "what happened on the battlefield stays on the battlefield" approach. There is no glorification of the taking of human lives from these guys....just honor for protecting each other and doing what they had too under our flag.

For the record, MAcaver, I am not accusing you of anything....just making the point in general.



> Ennyway... it's an awesome gun and aptly suited for it's designed purpose. I've heard of these weapons being able to penetrate engine blocks, cinderblock walls and other barriers that would under other calibers deflect the round.  I suppose that it is what this particular model was designed for.



True that. I am not well informed of that piece of artillary, but holy cow does it seem effective.

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 18, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Hey. All you guys.



:rofl: that was awesome....yea, your right dude.

-Francis


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 18, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> *About the**M82A1*
> 
> *Field Stripping**the M82A1*
> 
> *Cutaway of the M82A1*



Dude...I want one for the roof of my house overlooking my property.

 :mp5:  :ultracool


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 19, 2005)

Love the Barret, love the M2. Mr. John Browning will probably never be surpassed as a firearms designer. Perfecting the lever action and the pump. Designing the 1911, the BAR, the Browning .30, the M2 .50. The man was a genious.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 19, 2005)

*note to self* If Paul ever invites you over, *politely* refuse.... :uhyeah:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 19, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> *note to self* If Paul ever invites you over, *politely* refuse.... :uhyeah:



:rofl:


----------

